# Looking for Will??



## romadfishrman (Jan 23, 2009)

Hi, 
I'm trying to locate a rod builder that can do an intricate weave. I was told by Ernie to look for a builder named Will. If you know how I can get in contact with him or if you are reading this and can do an intricate weave please PM me with your contact info. 

Thank you


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

He might mean Nb&twil. Send him a pm

Also send one to bill collector. He builds some badass sticks


----------



## H2OMARK (Oct 2, 2007)

I would think he is looking for Omega? Didn't he used to build rods before he got into the tat thing.


----------



## jspooney (Oct 2, 2007)

Omega isn't the one who does tats. Omega is in construction.


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

*We all know who your talking about, he has been gone for sometime now.*


----------



## romadfishrman (Jan 23, 2009)

Gone as in??? Not on the forum, not doing rods, or fishing from the stars?


----------



## Murphy's Law (Sep 27, 2007)

romadfishrman said:


> Gone as in??? Not on the forum, not doing rods, or fishing from the stars?


Gone as in pissed a lot of people off , got locked up , I think got out but no longer frequents this site.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Forum Runner


----------



## Catchin Hell (Oct 9, 2007)

I think "Will" is still over at the GCFC... not sure as I haven't spoken with him in quite a while now. Do a search on here for rod building, I'm sure you'll be able to find someone who can meet your requirements... If not, I have a name for you, but the fellow is not cheap and he's not local... Google for Coach's Custom Rods. :thumbsup:


----------



## Billcollector (Oct 16, 2009)

Probably the two to weavers in the world are Doc Ski, and Jim Upton. If you looking for someone local to do weaves, check with John Gianinni at J and M or Kathy Kurse at the Rod Room. I can do basic weaves, but anything that is multiple layers is a bit over my head.


----------



## H2OMARK (Oct 2, 2007)

jspooney said:


> Omega isn't the one who does tats. Omega is in construction.


That's right, my mistake. He is on the other site if you do a search.


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

What spefically are you looking for. You can get with Paul and Paula Darby, if it can be done they can do it. Plus they are right here in Ft Walton Beach.


----------



## romadfishrman (Jan 23, 2009)

It's my going away gift from work and would like, I know it's going to sound insane, an aircraft silhouette dropping a bomb/s and exploding. In my mind I have it going around the rod. I think it can be done. I've seen some crazy weaves online but I don't know of anybody locally. 

Think Paul or Paula can help me out?


----------

